# Steering shaft came off 1951 John Deere M tractor



## Dvdclarksn (Oct 5, 2021)

The steering wheel and steering shaft pulls out of the sleeve on my 1950 John Deere M tractor. I am assuming that I need some sort of SAE crown nut that goes on the backside of the steering gearbox. Does anyone know what thread pitch or size this note would be? I’m hoping I can find this at my local hardware store. Thanks to all on the list. David.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
My guess is you need a 1/4''X 1-1/8 capscrew(bolt)item 17


https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/83625/referrer/navigation/pgId/222130


----------



## Dvdclarksn (Oct 5, 2021)

Tx Jim said:


> Welcome to the TF
> My guess is you need a 1/4''X 1-1/8 capscrew(bolt)item 17
> 
> 
> https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/83625/referrer/navigation/pgId/222130


Thanks Jim. I’ll give that a closer look. I appreciate the diagram very much.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

You're welcome


----------

